# PA Passes Vet Disclosure



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Enacts Veterinary Disclosure into PA Code* Pennsylvania Code

NOTE: Vaccines are "biologics".

*Chapter 31 State Board of Veterinary Medicine Principle *

7 (d).....Veterinarians shall practice in accordance with advancements and acceptable and prevailing standards of veterinary medical practice in this Commonwealth related to the pharmacologic properties, indications and *contraindications of drugs and biologics.* 
(e) Veterinarians shall explain the benefits and *reasonably anticipated significant potential risks of treatment options* to clients.


----------

